# Forums Lagging...Never Fully Loading... Can't Open Other Tabs



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 1, 2017)

It's getting very frustrating and I'm about to give up... When I open the web site it takes FOREVER to load..  first the main site comes up...  and then a minute or two later the ads finally come up... the little deal in the tab showing that it's loading NEVER stops going around in circles.. so never fully loading... I can't open any other websites on another tab or the same tab for that matter... If I surf without SMF open I have no problems with other sites and numerous tabs... This is telling me that SMF is clogging up my connection ... Anybody else have problems similar ??


----------



## motocrash (Nov 1, 2017)

Not having any problems,you using a phone?


----------



## tropics (Nov 1, 2017)

I've seen it on my PC,but I don't hang out as much as before,
Richie


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 1, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Not having any problems,you using a phone?



No..  using brand new laptop (2 months old) ... just took over 5 minutes for the site to load and let me reply...  If I try to click on a thread before it finishes loading it will disconnect from the internet after a couple of minutes...


----------



## motocrash (Nov 1, 2017)

jckdanls 07 said:


> No..  using brand new laptop (2 months old) ... just took over 5 minutes for the site to load and let me reply...  If I try to click on a thread before it finishes loading it will disconnect from the internet after a couple of minutes...



I'm sure Admin will hit you up in a few....


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 1, 2017)

No issues here but I have adds turned off.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 1, 2017)

I won't even comment!!!!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 1, 2017)

jckdanls 07 said:


> It's getting very frustrating and I'm about to give up... When I open the web site it takes FOREVER to load..  first the main site comes up...  and then a minute or two later the ads finally come up... the little deal in the tab showing that it's loading NEVER stops going around in circles.. so never fully loading... I can't open any other websites on another tab or the same tab for that matter... If I surf without SMF open I have no problems with other sites and numerous tabs... This is telling me that SMF is clogging up my connection ... Anybody else have problems similar ??


Can you tell me if this just started today or if it's been ongoing?

So far, I am not able to reproduce this on my end but I am very interested in anyone else experiencing this as well.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 1, 2017)

Running FireFox on a 4-yr old Asus Notebook...works fine for me. I upgraded to Win-10 from Win-8 early last summer (only because MS won't support Win-8 anymore), but I still do not use MS Browsers. They're good for a one-time use...to download an open-source browser...one that works.


----------



## idahopz (Nov 1, 2017)

For anyone with a poor Internet connection like me, the Opera browser in turbo mode is *much* faster than FF, Chrome, Edge, and IE. I have experimented with all of them. Opera even offers free VPN.

This site is really fast for me, even with my bad connection.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 1, 2017)

jckdanls 07 said:


> It's getting very frustrating and I'm about to give up... When I open the web site it takes FOREVER to load..  first the main site comes up...  and then a minute or two later the ads finally come up... the little deal in the tab showing that it's loading NEVER stops going around in circles.. so never fully loading... I can't open any other websites on another tab or the same tab for that matter... If I surf without SMF open I have no problems with other sites and numerous tabs... This is telling me that SMF is clogging up my connection ... Anybody else have problems similar ??


I've had the same trouble . Before and now . After I bought the premier membership and turned off the adds it got better . Not to bad on my laptop or pc , but the tablet is bad . I read one thread then puke ,,, I can open another site no problem . i see in my browser that " add ons have been blocked " Not sure why things I don't want are trying to load ,,,


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 1, 2017)

Jeff..  it's been ongoing for a couple of weeks now... I'm on Win. 10 and Chrome...  just used Edge to see if there is any difference and for the moment it is ok... It does have Adobe Flash blocked..  don't know if that has anything to do with it... 

Idahopz.. never heard of Opera before...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 1, 2017)

ok... so this is what I have done...  I updated Chrome and cleared all browsing history and cache... and for the time being it seems better now..  I will post here again if things go bad again...


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 1, 2017)

jckdanls 07 said:


> ok... so this is what I have done...  I updated Chrome and cleared all browsing history and cache... and for the time being it seems better now..  I will post here again if things go bad again...


Glad to hear it's doing better.. let me know if you have further issues with this.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2017)

Hey Keith,
If you get the premier membership you can turn off all the ads.
I think that will speed things up.
Al


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 12, 2017)

OK..  so that didn't last long... back to doing the same thing again .. It only happens with this web site... I can browse other sites all day long..  no problem...come to SMF and the trouble begins... maybe inquire about Chrome browser issues ?? I don't know... very frustrating though I do know that...


----------



## BigRedSmokin (Nov 12, 2017)

Sounds like an ad issue to me. I ran into the same problem about a year ago with this site and others. My browser would load part of a page and show the working icon and hang up at times, it was so bad I felt like I was on dial up again. I run firefox and downloaded a free ad blocker for it and haven't had an issue since.


----------



## tropics (Nov 16, 2017)

Site is still loading real slow,the carousel goes all the way around plus 2 extra pics.
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm experiencing this to. However on the bright side I can now use the *recent *link and the *home* link without getting logged out. Thank you Jeff. Life is so much better....

Chris


----------



## tropics (Nov 16, 2017)

Found another glitch! When scrolling up on a page it bounces all the way down
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 16, 2017)

tropics said:


> Found another glitch! When scrolling up on a page it bounces all the way down
> Richie


I get this also , maybe it's going to first unread post ?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 16, 2017)

BigRedSmokin said:


> Sounds like an ad issue to me. I ran into the same problem about a year ago with this site and others. My browser would load part of a page and show the working icon and hang up at times, it was so bad I felt like I was on dial up again. I run firefox and downloaded a free ad blocker for it and haven't had an issue since.



So where do I find the add blocker. Not only on this site but everything I try to do the adds keep popping up.
Thanks for any help.

Warren


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 16, 2017)

sounds like it's contagious...  experiencing everything said as well ...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 16, 2017)

My blue loading bar at top goes 80% full or more and then slows to a stop almost on SOME threads. May be due to pictures...on a good note: I only get a couple ads on the main forum menu or at the bottom of say, that members area.  No pop ups or advertising in the threads like this one


----------



## BigRedSmokin (Nov 16, 2017)

halfsmoked said:


> So where do I find the add blocker. Not only on this site but everything I try to do the adds keep popping up.
> Thanks for any help.



I'm using an addon for firefox called Ublock. It's free on their website at ublock.org. Looks like it works on chrome and safari browsers to. When you hit the download button it will ask for the browser you want it for.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks for the info the adds are a pita. Also is these robo calls geez.

Warren


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 20, 2017)

halfsmoked said:


> Thanks for the info the adds are a pita. Also is these robo calls geez.
> 
> Warren


HS, go to Nomorobo website to stop robot calls for good. I've had it for two years now,the phone rings once and then the robotic call is gone !


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks CM hope it works. We now have tella marketers doing what they call cloning numbers I receive calls from my own number. The real pita there is people call me and say did you just call me and no I did not sorry. I bought a new phone system for my house about a year and half ago that has caller block on it and I have almost 300 blocked umbers now listed on the phone. Man just crazy and Fed. no caller list is a joke.

Again Thanks
Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 21, 2017)

Jckdanls 07

Sorry for intruding on your post.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 21, 2017)

halfsmoked said:


> Thanks CM hope it works. We now have tella marketers doing what they call cloning numbers I receive calls from my own number. The real pita there is people call me and say did you just call me and no I did not sorry. I bought a new phone system for my house about a year and half ago that has caller block on it and I have almost 300 blocked umbers now listed on the phone. Man just crazy and Fed. no caller list is a joke.
> 
> Again Thanks
> Warren



Warren if they continue to persist just use the call forward feature and have all the blocked numbers automatically forwarded to your attorney general's phone number. Or to someone you really dislike.

Chris


----------

